# Spark plugs



## burre (Nov 14, 2007)

Does anyone know how to replace the spark plugs on my x-trail 2.0.


----------



## slammed87d21 (Nov 15, 2007)

Since we don't have X-Trails here in the Staes, I can't tell you exactly but heres an overview. Get the right size spark plug socket, extension, and rachet. Take off any plastic that's possibly in your way. Use some compressed air to blow out any debris that might be around the spark plugs. Remove plugs, gap new ones to factory specs, and install. Good luck.


----------

